# A question of leadership



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Jennings admitted, though, that he did miss the veteran leadership of players such as Kurt Thomas and Jerry Stackhouse who were in the locker room during his rookie season.
> 
> “I missed them a lot,” said Jennings. “Those are two vets that are well-respected in this league. A guy like Kurt Thomas…actually Kurt Thomas and Michael Redd were there for my rookie year so they kind of showed me the way and guided me. Plus Kurt was setting those crazy screens that kept getting me open last year.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/blogs/sports/119975604.html

Thomas and Ridnour would have made a difference this year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Keep Thomas and Ridnour, minus Maggette and Salmons. I would have been fine with that.


----------

